# Great stuff to stop leak?



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Customer used this stuff to stop a tub leak but didn't want me to fix it


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I LOVE the drum trap. that's brilliant.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats a ticking timebomb waiting to blow, im sure youll be back for clean up...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That's awesome. All these years I've spent money on tools and material, all I ever needed was a few cans of foam.

I'mwaiting to go to a gas leak and find one that they tried to repair with tire sealer.


----------

